# Filmed my last photo shoot using reflectors



## rwarren92 (Apr 28, 2011)

We filmed my last photoshoot and made a quick 2 minute video outdoor using reflectors. Check it  out tell me what you think of the images and video!

Thanks!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2011)

Cute girl. A few nice looking shots spaced throughout the video.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 28, 2011)

She likes beer and no doubt you like chicken wings.


----------



## rwarren92 (Apr 28, 2011)

thanks and haha


----------



## Tkot (Jun 3, 2011)

You hate your job eh? Wanna trade? Haha

Nice shots, amazing what can be done with a single piece of reflective fabric!


----------



## Maroon503 (Jun 3, 2011)

cool photo.. love it


----------



## photosanity (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job and nice photos!  I definitely need to get more camera accessories.


----------



## SnapGeek (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the shots. Cute girl too.


----------



## lawrencebrussel (Jul 26, 2011)

right place, nice shot & so is your video. loved it.


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, I moved this to the Professional Gallery.     Since it isn't a "How to" article it didn't belong under Articles of Interest.     
Thanks!


----------

